# Socializing



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

So, we tend not to do things in typical fashion. We try to make things that suit us as a family...so far, we have been successful (though things are still new and maybe long term won't turn out?). Anyhow, we wanted a LGD and a family dog. We have a 4 month old male GP/Akbash, 2 yr old female Cocker Spaniel and 13 year old female SPCA Special (the cranky boss). 

We only have 5 acres, a cow and calf, 5 sheep, 2 Nigerian goats, a horse, 2 pigs, 2 ducks and lots of chickens. We got a LGD because a fox was coming in and stealing our ducks at night. We have had coyotes come through our yard one time in the last year. 

Anyhow, as you can see, we are not serious ranchers on a huge plot of land. We are small hobby farmers that simply hate seeing our pets get eaten. We wanted a dog that would protect the livestock, yet not be aggressive with our house dogs, our children or visitors. The person we bought from had picked out the most laid back puppy that loved playing with her kids. 

Question: How long do we have to socialize our puppy with people on our property? We have had many people on our site over the last month and all the big lug does is go up, sit on the feet of the new people and smile at them hoping for some scratches behind his ears. Does this mean he will usually behave this way? How much socializing will he need (or how long) to be generally ok with people invited onto our property?

The reason I ask is because we typically don't have a lot of visitors. However, we host a fourth of July party for my family every year, so we had lots of kids, in addition to, the farrier, horse trainer, other family and neighbor kids in the last month. Usually, we don't have a string of people coming and going. I am afraid if we don't have new people continue to stop by, he will get more protective? 

Has anybody else been able to happily marry LGD with family? 

Also, when will he stop chewing on everyone??? At least he now listens (kinda) to me when I tell him to "leave it" when he tries to chew on the cats. The cats are used to dogs and our Cocker used to "chew" on them, as well (they always smell like dog slobber). However, even though there is no malice, only puppy play, having a GP/Akbash gnawing is a lot different than a cocker gnawing. I don't allow it, but I wonder when he will stop? 

Also, it is becoming a problem with him gnawing on the cocker. The cocker does not enjoy being gnawed on, as the puppy is now bigger than her; they will play, but the cocker often gets tired of the rough housing, whereas the puppy could go all night. I have started to stop the puppy when I see it happening and sometimes separate them, but he is the most hard headed dog (as I am sure everyone here knows). I want the puppy to think of the cocker as more livestock. Is that possible or am I completely delusional?

The other dog has already put the puppy in his place and he leaves her alone. She was real quick and real decisive in that she was not to be bothered. Period. 

Ugh...sorry so long.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not sure on the chewing thing. My dogs don't chew on my cats and if the cocker spaniel can't enforce his/her place in the pecking order as not a chew toy then you probably need to separate them. My dogs can tell the difference between another dog and a goat and they do not protect my sisters Yorkshire terrier. They don't chew on him either (I often threaten to bath him in bacon fat and send him out to play with my dogs hoping they would then)

As far as socializing. Some dogs are social butterflies and some are not. It's really a personality thing as much as socializing. If your dog just flops himself down on everyones feet then he has probably never met a stranger and I wouldn't worry too much that he ever will. He will still be suspicious of people acting suspiciously~ sneaking around~ on your property when other pack members (you and your family) are not, or acting aggressively towards other pack members or the stock he is protecting.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

He is still a baby!!!! BE PATIENT. He'll chew until his adult teeth are in. As for the cocker, well, that pup of yours will probably be the boss someday. Cocker better learn to hide out perhaps....I mean sure, discourage it but at some point your cocker needs to either snap back and if it won't, well, seek cover or as said above, seperate. LGD's and non-lgd's mixing....well, I don't do it, don't want to do it, have no reason to do it, and I guess this might be why, lol......LGD's ARE different...than non-lgd dogs....hopefully someone here can give better input than I just did because honestly, I can't give you advice because I don't do it (mix non-lgd's with my work dogs).

He will be great with people until the day will come when perhaps he thinks twice about being so friendly and maybe barks an alarm. Depends too on what your older dogs are doing. He will mimic them to some degree. At some point when older he may decide he's the Alpha. In fact I would wager you a bet he'll be the Alpha.

Yes you can do it. Don't stress, relax.....let him be a puppy, teach him basics....like Cheryl says all dogs are not the same, you'll begin to see what you might have in store when he's closer to 8 months or so.... Enjoy him....love on him, encourage good behavior. The cat can always escape.....or scratch hard and bite and maybe that will show him hey, better knock this off. It worked that way with my pups when brought into the house around the three pusses who are not scared of dogs at all.



My 19 week old Kangal/Anatolian/Maremma boy is totally cloning off his parents (both here). Following their lead. Friendly with visitors but when in the goats barks and alarms at anything the adults do.

Give him time, still a baby....grin.....the chewing will subside some eventually....! Best of luck keep us posted.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Heh...patient is definitely not my virtue. 

Chloe (our cocker) has already taught the puppy how to open the gate.  Also, Chloe loves every animal on site, so that would be good if she could teach the puppy that. I did notice yesterday that she ran to the fence barking, got the puppy to follow her and then ran back and stole the puppy's bone!! LOL

As for the chewing...and digging!! Ugh...just waiting for him to grow up. Love adult dogs...puppies are adorable, but a lot of work!!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Nicole Irene said:


> Question: How long do we have to socialize our puppy with people on our property? We have had many people on our site over the last month and all the big lug does is go up, sit on the feet of the new people and smile at them hoping for some scratches behind his ears. Does this mean he will usually behave this way? I am afraid if we don't have new people continue to stop by, he will get more protective?
> 
> 
> Also, when will he stop chewing on everyone???
> ...


Your dog is 4mo old? Around 7-10mo the hormones kick in, and he will be more territorial then. It happens with all of them. But, if he is laid back and calm, and is learning to meet people now, he will still be a laid back calm dog. He will just have more interest in watching animals and people come and go, and show more territoriality.
The chew until they are well over a year old. They do finally outgrow the puppy stage though. 
All the LGDs I have ever owned learn to leave alone other dogs who tell them to leave them alone. I have a 3lb chihuahua who my LGDs are afraid of. They just aren't dogs that are mean to their own packmates, and they allow them to boss the LGD around.
As far as chewing on the cockerspaniel.... Obviously it has played with him at some point. Until the LGD just outgrows the puppy stage or the cocker spaniel tells the LGD to leave it alone, it will continue to chew and try to play with the cockerspaniel.

Be sure to teach your kids, and husband, and anyone else to never let the LGD chew on them. They should learn from an early age to never play rough with humans. They are actually very gentile, loveable dogs to their own familes, but simply due to their size, they need to learn that they cannot play with humans like that.

But to your main question... Your dog will be a LOT more alert and territorial after he becomes a teenager than he is now. GP are not human aggressive, but akbash are just a much "harder" dog, and can be. They are just a more intense breed of LGD than GP's are. So you will need to continue to teach him to like humans and greet them rather than protect your property from them. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with others about being patient. People often think that just because a young pup is a LGD breed it will automatically be only concerned with guarding livestock. But a puppy is a puppy is a puppy. They have to learn. The chewing will stop, that's what I hate the most. I agree with Goatress, I do not mix my anatolians with other non-lgd dogs. I want my LDG's to keep other dogs away so I didn't want to confuse them by allowing some dogs but not others. (besides, I don't think I could handle more dogs. lol) 
My dogs are socialized but will still bark when someone new comes to our place. (Even the puppies but they are just following mom's lead). It only takes them a couple seconds to determine if someone is a treat or not. They know my farrier, know my vet, and those guys only show up every so many weeks or even once a year. 

You'll be fine. Discpline when needed and remember, your pup is still very young.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. He is a cutie-pie and everyone that has met him laughs when I tell them he is our ferocious guard dog (because he has usually wormed his way onto their feet within seconds and plopped down, tongue lolling).  

My hubby did tell me that the pup did go up to our fence and bark at the neighbor that was near our fence line, yesterday. He also barks at the neighbor's dogs. 

I just want to keep him nice to people that come through our gate (so far so good).


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like you have a great LGD puppie.
I've tried and tried to socialize my boys, and Boomer just aint having it. Ziggy is okay with it. But Boomer has his eye on you and stays in the distance as if he's waiting to pounce if a wrong move is made. 

Also, it's just how I do things, but I dont allow them to be with the house dogs. My LGD's knows them and know the cats and are not agressive to them at all. However my house dogs have bad habits that I do not want my LGD's to pick up. So they are not allowed to hang out together. Just see each other threw the fence. Only my LGD's are allowed to be with the livestock too.

Everyone does things differant, so you do what works for you. 

*I just so happened to have a really stuborn LGD. But I will deal with it accordingly*..But I would not trade him for anything.


----------

